# Pulp fiction....



## jpeter (Sep 28, 2018)

He might have passed the committee but when Supreme Court Justice nominee Brett K went up against Pulp Fiction Jules it went all wrong...


----------



## nononono (Sep 28, 2018)

jpeter said:


> He might have passed the committee but when Supreme Court Justice nominee Brett K went up against Pulp Fiction Jules it went all wrong...



*Typical Communist Democrat ....still living in Fantasy Land...*


----------



## jpeter (Sep 28, 2018)

So what again? 

Jules teaches Brett a lesson...


----------



## tenacious (Sep 29, 2018)

jpeter said:


> He might have passed the committee but when Supreme Court Justice nominee Brett K went up against Pulp Fiction Jules it went all wrong...



I heard Mr. Samuel L. had commented on this, but didn't catch what he said.


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2018)

*When the TRUTH comes out and Judge Brett Kavanaugh is vindicated *
*you will see NO Apology from the Left for what they have done....*
*That's how Scummy the Left is !*

*America NEEDS to hold them accountable THIS TIME !!!!*


----------



## tenacious (Sep 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *When the TRUTH comes out and Judge Brett Kavanaugh is vindicated *
> *you will see NO Apology from the Left for what they have done....*
> *That's how Scummy the Left is !*
> 
> *America NEEDS to hold them accountable THIS TIME !!!!*


Says the crazy guy who rants about politics on a youth soccer forum.  lol


----------



## jpeter (Sep 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I heard Mr. Samuel L. had commented on this, but didn't catch what he said.


"Funny as hell, but there’s nothing funny about his Lying Fratboy Ass!!!

https://mobile.twitter.com/SamuelLJackson?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1045815031928160256&ref_url=https://deadline.com/2018/09/samuel-l-jackson-reacts-to-viral-pulp-fiction-kavanaugh-hearing-video-mashup-1202473631/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2018)

jpeter said:


> "Funny as hell, but there’s nothing funny about his Lying Fratboy Ass!!!
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/SamuelLJackson?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1045815031928160256&ref_url=https://deadline.com/2018/09/samuel-l-jackson-reacts-to-viral-pulp-fiction-kavanaugh-hearing-video-mashup-1202473631/


Fake News Feinstein.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Says the crazy guy who rants about politics on a youth soccer forum.  lol


Said the Pot to the Kettle...  LOL!


----------



## tenacious (Sep 30, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Said the Pot to the Kettle...  LOL!


Derp'


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Says the crazy guy who rants about politics on a youth soccer forum.  lol


*It's an OPEN FORUM ........Now what ball sacker.*

*You cannot discuss the TRUTH when caught up in a Liberal Sack.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 1, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Derp'


Expanding your vocabulary  Captain Irrelevant?


----------



## nononono (Oct 1, 2018)

*Ahhhhh.....*

*The Democrats are made of " Pulp " and their accusations are " Fiction ".....!*


*Now below we have an example of Chuck Schumer's dalliances in New York... *


*




*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

jpeter said:


> "Funny as hell, but there’s nothing funny about his Lying Fratboy Ass!!!
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/SamuelLJackson?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1045815031928160256&ref_url=https://deadline.com/2018/09/samuel-l-jackson-reacts-to-viral-pulp-fiction-kavanaugh-hearing-video-mashup-1202473631/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


I didn't know SJ went that way, he was cast in the wrong spot in Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't know SJ went that way, he was cast in the wrong spot in Pulp Fiction.


Baby powder butts.
Good actors, both of em, but complete candy asses.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

Now this dude has some sack.





*MAGA*


----------



## nononono (Oct 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't know SJ went that way, he was cast in the wrong spot in Pulp Fiction.


*Gimp hell....get the whip.*


----------

